# RED Frequency Helmet



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Haha. i just saw that on there. never had experience with the frequency but my red mutiny is a stellar helmet. i think it goes without saying that a helmet that fits perfect is the best helmet.(good thing i said that then)


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, agreed. The skycap II that I picked up last spring fits a little large (maybe b/c it is a size large). Measured my head today and it must have shrunk over the summer because it's a perfect Medium. Must have been all that time I spent in the water. I'll sell the skycap on Craigslist or ebay I 'spose. Only wore it 1x at the end of last season.

The BLUE Frequency I ordered should look s-a-w-e-e-t with these:


----------

